# Wanted: Standard Centre Resonator



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I've a Miltec Y Pipe in my 2010 R35. The rest of the exhaust system is standard. 

I'm looking to remove the Y Pipe and revert back to the original parts. 

Why? To reduce the sound the car makes, especially in the cabin on the motorway. I'm not keen on the droning sound. 

Can anyone sort me out with everything I'd need to revert back to original? I'm presuming since most of you will have fitted the Y Pipe at some stage, perhaps you kept the original parts in a box somewhere. 

I'd also be grateful for information about what parts I actually need. I put Centre Resonator in the title, but am unsure if that's 100% correct. Someone mentioned 2nd back box, another said Catalitic Converter. So I'm a bit unsure. Your help would be much appreciated. 

Thanking you all in advance. 

Danny (noob R35 driver) ***x1f642;


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

It will be the y pipe (mid pipe). You may need new gaskets. Not sure if you can use the old bolts. 

See link below although the one in the listing does look expensive. 

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-GTR...d400ffc4d206&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

You might be just as well off changing to a different y-pipe rather than reverting to standard, the russ fellows one does not drone apparently.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

DJDannyDee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've a Miltec Y Pipe in my 2010 R35. The rest of the exhaust system is standard.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I have a standard Y pipe section, you can have that much cheaper than in the Ebay listing mate. 
07891664440


----------



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

L6DJX said:


> Pretty sure I have a standard Y pipe section, you can have that much cheaper than in the Ebay listing mate.
> 07891664440


It arrived today, thank you Lewis for your help. Very much appreciated


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

DJDannyDee said:


> It arrived today, thank you Lewis for your help. Very much appreciated


No worries, happy to help.


----------

